# Black and gold snails?



## white_roses90991

I'm pretty sure this doesn't go here, but I wasn't sure where else to ask. A few weeks ago, I noticed these oldy colored common snails. Or what I thought was a common snail. Upon closer inspection, I found that their shells are jet black, with gold polka dots. I have searched the internet and found no mention of these old snails. 
Has anyone else seen them, or do you have them?

Oh and I found an Albino common snail in my tank this afternoon, when I did my daily tank inspection (seach for my newly introduced RCS, check on my plants, ect.). Could there be something wrong with my water? Or are these new inhabitants normal?


----------



## Sweet Tee

Well I wish I knew, but I've never heard of that type of snail before. I do know that my fiance flipped out when I told him that they are black and gold...he's a HUGE Saints fan *r2

Where did you see them?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I have never seen a spotted snail in those colors, the only snail Ive seen in those colors are assassin snails but they are banded not spotted.


----------



## James0816

Sounds like a regular ole pond snail to me.


----------



## white_roses90991

The gold is even kind of sparkly. There are several of them in my seventy-five. It's rather newly established, but some of the rocks and some drift wood, ect. came from other tanks. They are very amazing to look at, it seriously looks like someone painted their shells, but i'm sure no one has.


----------



## squirrelcrusher

Can you get us some pics of these little devils?


----------



## susankat

Did you ever buy any nerite snails? But I would doubt that they would reproduce in fresh, the eggs need brackish to salt to hatch. 

There may not be enough calcium in your water and that will cause snails to discolor and turn white. But not black with gold spots.


----------



## James0816

Does it look like this?


----------



## bocrayfish

some snails very in coloratoin it may be a mutaiton


----------



## white_roses90991

I've never purchased snails. Most of them came from my boyfriend's tank. We switched my 55 for his 30 before I moved in with him and now everything is snaily. Even our new 75, that started two months ago with one of each snail.


----------



## white_roses90991

My snails are close to that picture, but there is more black to it. I was also thinking it might just be a mutation. 

Ahhh run. Attack of mutated snails! lol jk


----------



## patisgreen

I have a jar full of anacharis that I keep outdoors. I decided to clean some of the water out today and noticed a ton of snails sitting everywhere. I don't know how they got there but possibly came from the koi pond where I purchased the water plants.

Are these common pond snails? I noticed that mine are black with metallic gold spots just as the OP described her snails to be. First time seeing such snails. I searched all over the internet but couldn't find any info.


----------



## susankat

Pond snails!


----------



## Simon-newbe

squirrelcrusher said:


> Can you get us some pics of these little devils?


----------



## Simon-newbe

Started off with 3 common with I no longer have these found these a few days later. New tank only set up about 2 months


----------



## susankat

Those are pond snails and will reproduce fast if you feed to much. Can be very unsightly


----------



## The Fish Lady

susankat said:


> Those are pond snails and will reproduce fast if you feed to much. Can be very unsightly


Hi!😃
Definitely! I use them to feed Huff-Puff! But, 😂😂 mine don't stick around to cause problems though!!😂😂


----------

